# Will a Ford 3000 bucket/loader fit on a Ford 4000 ?



## abdb711 (Jul 16, 2012)

I was wondering if a Ford 3000 bucket would fit on a Ford 4000 ?


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

There are two quite different model Ford 4000's. The original was made from '62 to '65 and had a 4 cylinder engine. It was nearly identical to the Ford 801 and 901 series tractors. The later 3 cylinder model 4000 was quite different from the original, and was built from '65-'75. Which are you referring to?

I contacted Koyker Manufacturing regarding loader mounts for a Ford 3000 versus a 3 cylinder ('65-'75) Ford 4000. Their reply was that the loader mounts were not compatible. Therefore, it appears that you will have to do some "cobbling" (fabricating, cutting, welding, trimming, shimming, drilling, etc.) to make it fit.


----------



## abdb711 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you for your response, it is v*ery* appreciated!!


----------

